# problem with app store yesterday



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

This has been resolved.

Yesterday I played a game on my Fire and closed it. I went to open something else and all the icons for downloaded apps were missing, both on the device and cloud. I thought maybe I could try to re-download, so went to open the app store and got an error message "Account Authentication Failure". Turned it off and on twice. 
When I when to application settings, the apps still showed as installed, but they wouldn't open from there.

I then looked at the Amazon forums online and others had posted about not being able to connect to the app store. Amazon techs fixed it sometime last night and I have the apps back.

There was no problem connecting to the kindle book store, music or videos. This just affected Apps like games.
I suppose this means if anything happens to your account, you will lose your apps, even if purchased. And unlike books would probably not be able to open if you saved them to a storage device.

I was wondering if anyone else had similar problems with the app store on devices other than the Fire. (Mine is an older 8.5" HD one).


----------

